# SS 28.5.22 - Leighton #2



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Kenneth Leighton* (1929 – 1988)

*Symphony No. 2 "Sinfonia Mistica" Op. 69*

I. Sonetto
II. Scherzo I
III. Meditazione 
IV. Elegia
V. Scherzo II
VI. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Just recently I started to listen Kenneth Leighton music. I see he has over 100 published compositions. This second symphony seems to be one of his key works. Good old Hickox has recorded the one I am going to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox


I am going with this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will also go with the BBC. Leighton is very unique among British composers of his time in that he doesn't have as much of that pastoral ethos as many others, his works are more of a struggle. I really love his compositions -- extremely underrated in his orchestral output. This is a really fine recording with a nice performance by the soprano very much reminds me of the Song of the Night Symphony by Szymanowski.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Something about what cougarjuno wrote above forced me to search this one out. I'm glad I did: I love it!


----------

